# She Needs A Handle!!



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had this blade for who knows how long! But she's needing a handle and I'm posting her up to start getting some inputs! Hopefully the tape measurer will help in giving you an idea of the blade's length. So start pushing up those recommendations! Can't wait to see how she turns out once a handle choice has been made!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It just screams cocabola to me.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Buckeye...

http://cgi.ebay.com/STABILIZED-BUCK...784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c1af6528


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I agree with Bobby - cocobolo, or kingwood if you want something with similar grain pattern, but more brown than reddish.

amboyna burl would look cool too.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd agree on dark wood, e.g. Coco...if it's gonna be a 'working' knife...


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

well a handle choice has been made and is nearing completion!!! I'll post up pics along with the choice made when I get the knife back!!! In the meantime, here's how the suggestions went wherever I posted up this inquiry:


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Well the knife handle is finished and I just received it in the mail! Jacob Bennett of Shared Obsession TV put on a beautiful osage wood handle! What I can't wait for is the darkening effect osage has while it ages!! The rounding on this handle fits into my hand very snugly and I can't wait to put it to work on some skinning!!

Check out the stellar before-n-after pics!!

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that came out pretty


----------

